# Burned out, looking for new career



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Adjusters measure stuff and generate exactimate reports. It's probably what I would do if I stopped doing this.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Adjusters measure stuff and generate exactimate reports. It's probably what I would do if I stopped doing this.


I actually would consider it as an option. One of my obstacles is finding inroads into some of these industries that I don't have contacts with.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

You could get a reputation as a buyer's inspector; definitely a market for that.
What excites you? 
Are you motivated by profit? Spec home.
Are you motivated by challenging projects? Project management.
What aspects of the trade do you enjoy?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Most sales reps around here require a degree.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

A degree of what?


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Just kidding,
I have a bachelors degree in Construction Management.
Several years of project supervision in Commercial Construction.
Several years of project supervision in Residential Construction.
Been a full time framer, and a full time trim carpenter, though only about a year each in those trades. Also spent time in after sale customer care for the tract home builders. 
I am also a Licensed General Contractor


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> Just kidding,
> I have a bachelors degree in Construction Management.
> Several years of project supervision in Commercial Construction.
> Several years of project supervision in Residential Construction.
> ...


They don't care what the degree is in, just need a degree. Looks like your options are good.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Why not pick a trade and specialize?

Only do trim, or framing, etc... Life got sooo much easier once I narrowed it down to painting. Sure, flipping houses was fun because I got to do many things. But now that I am specialized, I make WAYYY more $$, and have way less stress.

Still do 2 or 3 flips a year, but I get to be super picky on what I want to take on.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

aptpupil said:


> You could get a reputation as a buyer's inspector; definitely a market for that.
> What excites you?
> Are you motivated by profit? Spec home.
> Are you motivated by challenging projects? Project management.
> What aspects of the trade do you enjoy?


Never heard of Buyer's inspector. Would that be different than home inspector? 
I would love to do spec homes, but am generally averse to borrowing money, and don't have the means to finance an entire house build myself. 
What do I enjoy? I think I'm just getting old and grumpy. Would love to stay at the home shop and produce something for several hours a day. Don't know what though. Many people ask me why I don't build cabinets out of my shop. Reason is, there is too much competition out there for cabinet production. I've known too many cabinet makers with far more qualifications than I possess, who couldn't make a go of cabinet production.

The manager at one of our local lumber yards tells me there's a market for prehanging doors. I could do that. I'd have to start out with routers and templates, but if it turned into something, I could get a Norfield. 

I just don't know. I've been tossing this around in my head for six months now. Need to pick a direction and go for it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Superintendent, Estimator or Project Manager for a big GC.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd like to be a butler.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

Lettusbee said:


> I still like craft beer, coffee, and guns


There's hope!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Never heard of Buyer's inspector. Would that be different than home inspector?
> I would love to do spec homes, but am generally averse to borrowing money, and don't have the means to finance an entire house build myself.
> What do I enjoy? I think I'm just getting old and grumpy. Would love to stay at the home shop and produce something for several hours a day. Don't know what though. Many people ask me why I don't build cabinets out of my shop. Reason is, there is too much competition out there for cabinet production. I've known too many cabinet makers with far more qualifications than I possess, who couldn't make a go of cabinet production.
> 
> ...



A buyer's inspector is a home inspector that's hired by the buyer. Buyers want a really good home inspector, so they know what they're getting. Sellers would prefer a blind inspector.

There's a guy up here that makes a living making wooden spoons of his own design and selling them on the internet. Each one is signed. They're a lot easier to move around the shop than a prehung door.:whistling


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How about hack work remediation professional? :jester:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Sweeping contractor :thumbup:


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't think there will a quick fix to arrive at a good solution.

Try perusing "What Color is Your Parachute" and other job/career search books, you might find that your interests and talent point you to a completely new field. But it takes work.

A quick exercise: Get a piece of paper, draw a line down the middle. On one side make a list of the things you don't like about your current job situation. On the opposite side of the paper write down the opposite or a solution to the situation. Don't worry about how realistic the answer seems, just write it down. Of course answers like "Win the Powerball" aren't of much help. 

It's really important to:
Write the list, don't do it verbally. You have to write it down!
Re visit the list after some time--an hour, the next day etc
Rank the items in order of relative importance--this really matters, this does not, etc

The results can be surprising, and may lead you to some answers.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

colevalleytim said:


> I don't think there will a quick fix to arrive at a good solution.
> 
> Try perusing "What Color is Your Parachute" and other job/career search books, you might find that your interests and talent point you to a completely new field. But it takes work.
> 
> ...


I tried that once. That is so overwhelmong and new-agey. Yuck.

I would suggest getting out of town for some r&r to clear the mind.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh...That's all this world needs Is another truck ass Realtor/contractor !:whistling


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Oh...That's all this world needs Is another truck ass Realtor/contractor !:whistling


I think I'm going to take the classes this winter. I keep putting it off. I've always wanted to add a real estate license to my company.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

PCI said:


> I want to be a grounds keeper at a golf course. Early hours, outside, don't have to talk to anyone and free golf in the afternoons.


That was my first job. Started as a cart boy riding my bike to work at 13. I wanted to manage a coarse as a career. They cut my hours in half. when I was working on the grounds crew when I was 16.

My grandpa knew an amish construction crew that needed a driver. The rest is history....

...and I haven't played golf in years. :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I spent about 12 years of my early career doing siding full time. Got to where I hated it. I have done a few siding jobs in the last year and looking back, it is the only work that I truly enjoy now. Mostly because I know what I am doing 99 percent of the time, with just enough head scratching to keep it interesting.

I started a small hardie job today for a buddy, and was actually excited to get to work, and enjoyed it..

I may start thinking about heading into more of that. However, I would be picky about the jobs and charge a good rate. One or two good jobs a month would make me more than I make now chasing my tail most of the time.

Tail chasing is getting old.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

VinylHanger said:


> Not here. They are busy as can be. 350 or more for a couple hours of work and 75 bucks an hour on and hourly basis. They don't even do the real work.
> 
> From what my real estate friends tell me, there aren't enough of them to go around. I've been considering a change in that direction myself. Just got to love crawling and hot attics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was a home inspector back in my early 20's to early 30's (I'm 45) before I got married, moved to the Philly 'burbs and got into what I wanted to do.
It was a family business & made good money. I spent a lot of money on education and certifications. We had a very good realtor following.

At the beginning it was fun and interesting being in all different types of houses but towards the end it got repetitive. A house is a house is a house.

Lately I have been thinking about getting into real estate and getting out of the game. My bones can't take it anymore. I contacted some realtors I know and they think with my background it would be a good fit.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> Tail chasing is getting old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


:detective::whistling


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Depending on where you are something along the inspection line that might be worth looking into is getting special inspection certificates, like the ones needed for retrofitting anchor bolts.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> :blink:..what's losing a cat worth?










EricBrancard said:


> I think it goes by weight.










fjn said:


> Actually,it goes by tail length.I always buy my cats in pairs;will pay a premium for the ones with the longest tails. Reason why,I like to tie their tails together and drape them over a clothes line.Just kidding,I'M definitely a dog guy though.:thumbup:


You guys just made me pee myself.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

illbuildit.dd said:


> A guy I've been friends with for 30 years is strongly considering quitting his great job at the air force base to teach kayaking full time. He does it part time right now, but he hates his "job" and loves his hobby which pays him about half. Don't always do what you think you "have" to do and always consider what you WANT to do. I know when my last kid is moved out, "very shortly", I'm definitely finding something that will make me happy.




I enjoy mowing my lawn for a hobby. I'm not sure I would like to do it full-time.

I think some of the enjoyment comes from being able to say "I'll do it later." And its leisurely. And relaxing. Making it into a job would take some of that away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Would also be interested in being a product rep for a power tool manufacturer, or other manufacturer in the building industry. - Don't know how to break into that though.


Years ago I ran across a guy who not only reviewed equipment, he modified it as a hobby. All manufacturers. He'd pick up equipment cheap, even if it was broken. He had a good online following, and he was approached by a manufacturer to rep them. He could tell you everything about not just what he rep'd, but the competitors.

He didn't just do it as a job, he was really, really passionate about it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

You burned out as in physically and mentally tired, or your tired of the game?


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Jaws said:


> You burned out as in physically and mentally tired, or your tired of the game?


Do you want the same answer for both. Or both the same answer?


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> In my parents' Real Estate office, we had agents who worked 24/7 and those who worked like government employees. There wasn't much of a difference in closings and commissions between the two groups. The only difference I could see between those extremes was between those who had a life outside of work and those whose lives were to work.


From what I know, being a listing agent is where the "money and lack of having to work" is in residential real estate. If you are the agent that puts the house up for sale, then you can do nothing but wait for people to call you to want to look at it. You get the full commission that way. 
If another agent shows it (buyer's agent), then they are the one doing the work* and the commission is split. So the key is to figure out how to get to be the one people call for when they are going to sell their house. Other than that, it seems like a passive way to work, especially with the internet--we can find our own homes and get the realtors to show them to us only because they have the key codes.

* just how does a 'salesperson' sell a house? OK, this is a door. Isn't it nice? You can open it and close it. Here is the bedroom....


Residential appraisers need education and last time I knew, had to be a gofer and get your name on appraisals for 6 months under a licensed residential appraiser. They are little more than box checkers for government forms.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

CO762 said:


> just how does a 'salesperson' sell a house? OK, this is a door. Isn't it nice? You can open it and close it. Here is the bedroom....


It's a little different from selling someone a car or a new TV. When you find a buyer, you build a relationship with them, discuss their needs, price range and financial capability, etc. and build a client profile. Once they get a pre-approval for the financing, you take them out to see a few houses based on what suits their situation.

Serious buyers usually know where they want to live, the size, style, and amenities that they are looking for. When they find it, they make an offer.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Buy some camera equipment and start taking pictures of pretty girls wherever you find them....you might get slapped, cussed at and even arrested...but eventually the money will start rolling in....you might even get lucky with the right line of BS...plus you'll never get bored


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Read through these posts. Seems as though the guys who are "burn out" are from the states with legalized recreational marijuana. Just Saying :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

cdkyle said:


> Read through these posts. Seems as though the guys who are "burn out" are from the states with legalized recreational marijuana. Just Saying :laughing::laughing:


There ya go, get out there and test some weed!

I was burnt out now I work whatever I want to and build only things I want to. Half in the shop and half at their home. I have a great architect I work with and he talks me up to the owners and gives me design freedom and charges his prices and pays me half for my design specs... works out great and I can hang out with the kids in the morning, mosey out to the shop, work a few hours, eat dinner with the family and take my kids with me and have them help in the shop.

Find out what you like to build, and then get in with someone who is selling that thing. Worked out great for me and I don't ever have to do the stress thing anymore. Now that I'm bored, I'll go build something. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Jaws said:


> You burned out as in physically and mentally tired, or your tired of the game?


I would say tired of the game. Today I am going to go chase money that has been owed to me for a few weeks from three different customers. I should be on to the next job, but this is getting ridiculous, and I am going to knock on some doors and offer to take the windows back out and hang onto them for safe keeping until they feel like paying. Ok, not really, but it is fun to think about. I have payment clauses in my contracts, where they agree to pay upon completion. But try to enforce that on little projects. They're only about $2k ea, but missing all three of those at the end of the month is going to matter. 

So yeah, mentally exhausted of the game.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> There ya go, get out there and test some weed!
> 
> I was burnt out now I work whatever I want to and build only things I want to. Half in the shop and half at their home. I have a great architect I work with and he talks me up to the owners and gives me design freedom and charges his prices and pays me half for my design specs... works out great and I can hang out with the kids in the morning, mosey out to the shop, work a few hours, eat dinner with the family and take my kids with me and have them help in the shop.
> 
> Find out what you like to build, and then get in with someone who is selling that thing. Worked out great for me and I don't ever have to do the stress thing anymore. Now that I'm bored, I'll go build something. Be back in a bit.


There are a lot of people that are moving here specifically for our relaxed recreational laws. It's amazing really, how many clients I meet that just moved here, only for that reason. I don't partake in the greenery, so I probably don't have a full understanding of the allure.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

CO762 said:


> From what I know, being a listing agent is where the "money and lack of having to work" is in residential real estate. If you are the agent that puts the house up for sale, then you can do nothing but wait for people to call you to want to look at it. You get the full commission that way.
> If another agent shows it (buyer's agent), then they are the one doing the work* and the commission is split. So the key is to figure out how to get to be the one people call for when they are going to sell their house. Other than that, it seems like a passive way to work, especially with the internet--we can find our own homes and get the realtors to show them to us only because they have the key codes.
> 
> * just how does a 'salesperson' sell a house? OK, this is a door. Isn't it nice? You can open it and close it. Here is the bedroom....
> ...


In our area, the realtor almost always functions as a "transaction agent" representing neither the seller nor the buyer. It seems to me that that designation lowers their responsibility to the client. I hope to have a better understanding of that after I take some classes, if that's the route I choose.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Lettusbee said:


> I would say tired of the game. Today I am going to go chase money that has been owed to me for a few weeks from three different customers. I should be on to the next job, but this is getting ridiculous, and I am going to knock on some doors and offer to take the windows back out and hang onto them for safe keeping until they feel like paying. Ok, not really, but it is fun to think about. I have payment clauses in my contracts, where they agree to pay upon completion. But try to enforce that on little projects. They're only about $2k ea, but missing all three of those at the end of the month is going to matter.
> 
> So yeah, mentally exhausted of the game.


Been on my own for 27 years, 40 years in the industry. Never lost my passion but came close to getting burned out as an employee. The trick is to slow down, don't work long physical hours. Too many work too hard have too long of days thinking the faster they work, the faster they get the job done the richer they will be. They end up like a chicken with their head cut off and start doing crap work. I think it's easier to get burned out if you're doing the same thing day after day.

If you're chasing money you have the wrong clientele. I don't work anywhere near as hard as I used to but yet I'm making more, jobs go smoother and I work to keep the stress level down.

Don't get me wrong everything isn't always peaches and cream, on my last job a full bath remodel I had an issue with what seemed like every step. One day I kept getting calls and text, personal crap I was dealing with and the day was just frustrating, at 1 in the afternoon I went outside to take a break...screw it I went home.

I've never considered a career change, only thing I have thought is "When I was young my sister was willing to pay for law school, I declined....what the hell is wrong with me?"


----------

